# Completely removing the intake resonator



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure, but post a link to the video. I am not a big fan of CAI's though as there does not seem to be much information backed up by dyno results. It seems to me that once you remove the air box, all you get is hot air from the engine bay. I was looking at the WS6 style hoods that basically ram the air into the intake.


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I am not sure, but post a link to the video. I am not a big fan of CAI's though as there does not seem to be much information backed up by dyno results. It seems to me that once you remove the air box, all you get is hot air from the engine bay. I was looking at the WS6 style hoods that basically ram the air into the intake.



Here is that video


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

evilfix said:


> Here is that video


How-To: Bypass the Intake Resonator 

In case you have not seen it, here is the follow-up:


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> How-To: Bypass the Intake Resonator
> 
> In case you have not seen it, here is the follow-up:


I hadnt seen that, thanks.
He doesnt mention removing that other plastic piece, the resonator so i assume that doesnt need to be done?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

evilfix said:


> I hadnt seen that, thanks.
> He doesnt mention removing that other plastic piece, the resonator so i assume that doesnt need to be done?


I removed mine fully, but you can simply just disconnect it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

evilfix said:


> I hadnt seen that, thanks.
> He doesnt mention removing that other plastic piece, the resonator so i assume that doesnt need to be done?


Did you read the tutorial?

EDIT: Here is a second one as well: DIY Delete Air Intake Resonator (Pic heavy)


----------

